# Intern > Meldungen und Mitglieder >  manOwar

## joey.brunner

Hi,

geht jemand von euch am Dienstag aufs Manowarkonzert in Muenchen? (jaja ich gebs ja zu, ich bin ein verkannter Rocker  :Wink:  )

Joey

----------


## Zaphod-B

Moin,
geht dir der Lärm von deinen Rechner so auf die Nerven,dass du zu solchen Mitteln greifst ? 

   



> Auf ihrer Tour durch Deutschland
> stellten Manowar am 8. März 1994
> in der Hannoveraner
> "Musik Hall"
> am Nachmittag vor der Show
> mit einer 240.000 Watt starken,
> 10 Tonnen schweren Verstärkeranlage
> den offiziellen Lautstärke-Weltrekord auf:
> Nach genau 24 Takten ihrer Hymne
> ...


   


  Greetings Zaphod-B

----------


## joey.brunner

Tja, die heisse nicht umsonst "die lauteste Band" der Welt". Mal schauen, ich nehm vorsichtshalber mal taschentuecher mit, vielleicht brauch ich sie ja fuer die ohren, man man das wird dermassen geil.

ach ja, ich habe einen dell, der ist nicht laut  :Wink:  ho ho ho  :Wink:  

joey

----------


## taylor

Grrr... Ludwigshafen ist leider ein ungeeigneter Termin, und Frankfurt ist scheinbar schon ziemlich ausverkauft.

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spass!

Taylor

----------


## joey.brunner

hi danke,

muenchen war auch ausverkauft, hab 100 euro fuer die ******* karte gezahlt. bzw. meine freundin hat es gezahlt. 

naja, ich werde mal hoffen, dass es die ohren ueberleben!

gute nacht buam

joey

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von joey.brunner_ 
> *hab 100 euro fuer die ******* karte gezahlt. bzw. meine freundin hat es gezahlt. 
> *


Die hat nicht zufällig eine Schwester?  :Wink: 
Wäre die erste Frau mit Verständnis für Biertrinkende Headbanger bei Manowar  :Big Grin:

----------


## joey.brunner

jupp die hat ne schwester, die hat sich sogar gestern von ihrem freund getrennt, aber ich will echt keinen schwager, der auch linuxfan ist, da gehen dann beide beziehungen vor die hunde und wir beide werden die besten linuxfreunde  :Wink:

----------


## Painkiller

Ich war vor 5 Jahren auf einem Konzert der "Return of the Warlord" tour..... War derbe GENIAL  :Big Grin:

----------


## joey.brunner

ja wird der oberhammer!

----------


## Burger

Hi,

da fällt mir jetzt spontan das hier ein:

http://www.hearsafe.de

Ist besser als Taschentücher  :Big Grin:  

Ich kann da die Ultratech ER 20 empfehlen, da gehen vielleicht ein paar Höhen verloren, aber nicht so gravierend wie bei diesen Vollschaumstoff08/15-Stöpseln.

Rock on,

Burger

----------


## joey.brunner

so, also kurz ein kleiner ueberblick ueber das konzert.

Also die vorband, war mir etwas zu krank und gestoert. metal ist geil, aber so speed metal geschrei von wegen ich schlachte euch und blabalbal ist mir doch zu hart.... aber die meisten werden eh nix verstanden haben. um 9 hat dann manowar gespielt... abbbsssollut geil... bis um 12. heart of steal haben sie deutsch u englsich performt... sie haben sich 2 geile tussen aus der audience geschnappt. die eine hat dann schoen ihre "dinger" gezeigt ... naja, dann haben sie noch einige predigen losgelassen, von wegen **** off world etc... war sehr lehrreich  :Wink:  . der sound war der oberhammer, es war so laut, dass viele echt nimmer konnten. ich hab mich in die mitte etwas nach vorne gewagt mit fett ohrstopseln drin, mir hat es fast alles weggeblasen. geil...

ueberall hiengen warnschilder, dass die veranstalter keine haftung fuer die gesunheit uebernehmen. bevor das konzert dann losging, kam noch so ein hansel auf die buehne, der meinte, wem es zu laut werden wuerde, der koennte 30 min nahc begin der varanstalltung seine karte zurueckgeben.

also alless in allem der hammer

----------


## keiner_1

wäre auch gern dabei gewesen...

Raab der peinliche Vollidiot war auch an einen Manoware Konzert und performte seinen super kommerziellen Song "Gebt das Hanf frei"... dem hätte ich Eier an die Fresse geschmissen  :Smilie: 

greetz
adme

----------


## tuxipuxi

ich moechte mal ehrlich sein:
abgesehen davon, das die musik totaler dumpfsinn ist, muessen die leute die dahin gehen gestoert sein.
131 dezibel sind gesundheitsschaedigend.
ein paar konzerte und ein riesengrosser teil der hoerfaehigkeit ist weg.

nur fuer masochisten.

----------


## Demo6_66/

> _Original geschrieben von tuxipuxi_ 
> *ich moechte mal ehrlich sein:
> abgesehen davon, das die musik totaler dumpfsinn ist*


in diesem punkt geb ich tuxipuxi mal recht .... auch der Gefahr hin, mich unbeliebt zu machen. Manowar sind einfach nur schlechte Poser, die absolut schwache Musik machen, deren Getue hinsichtlich ihrer Musik einen einfach nur auf den Wecker geht. Es gibt tausende Bands, die einfach besser sind als sie und die Fahne des Metals so hoch halten, wie sie wirklich ist. Bei dem Label auch kein Wunder ( alleine schon die Idee mit der Unterwäsche). Es ist einfach grauenhaft anzusehen, wie die Musik (an für sich mag ich Powermetal eh nicht) durch die Stumpfsinnsmedien wie VIVA oder ProSieben verarscht wird. Metal ist jetzt richtig in,was man auch an den Ticket Preisen sieht. Und von der neuen Zielgruppe ganz zu schweigen.  Da jetzt tiefer einzugehen,würde sicher den Rahmen sprengen.

"lauteste Band der Welt" ... das ist einfach nur ein Witz ... 

Stay ****iing metal !

*schnaub*    :Mad:

----------

